# Turkey CC hits........



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm betting they run CC with in the next couple days..


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Maybe today?


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

It's on. I have a pending charge for $35, probably for one of my boys.

Seems odd they would run it on a Saturday.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes it is on!

3 hits for $35 here, we ALL drew!
Me and both boys, it will be a BLAST.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

No turkey CC hits. There were some mysterious charges from Alaska though.......gonna be a great year!--------SS


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm hit. Looks like I'll try to bag a turkey in April 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

goofy elk said:


> Yes it is on!
> 
> 3 hits for $35 here, we ALL drew!
> Me and both boys, it will be a BLAST.


Good deal!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I got hit too. Don't know what area though?? 1st or 2nd choice ??


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

goofy elk said:


> Yes it is on!
> 
> 3 hits for $35 here, we ALL drew!
> Me and both boys, it will be a BLAST.


That's awesome, congrats!

I like how they changed the rule a couple years ago where youth hunters can hunt the LE, youth, and general season. Lots of opportunity with the long season.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

-O,--O,- Nada


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

emails are going out.

Successful for me. 


.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

i'm a loser again this year....... no tag for me. 
Getting hard to get the early tag.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

everyone in my family drew. Me, my wife, 2 brothers, brother in-law, cousin, 2 sisters, dad, and bro's fiancee 

10 tags! I got my work cut out for me this year


----------



## widget22 (Mar 10, 2016)

We got hit! my dad and I both drew.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

No tag for me...


----------

